
First official AWS conference - zachallia
http://reinvent.awsevents.com/
======
salimmadjd
In Las Vegas? What is this the 80s or 90s again? What were they thinking. They
should have kept it in seattle and use it as a recruiting relocation
opportunity, or in SV to maximize participation.

